# Sneak preview of "The Daily Trading Coach" by Brett Steenbarger



## professor_frink (28 February 2009)

Afternoon folks,

Just a quick heads up for anyone interested, Brett Steenbarger's new book "The Daily Trading Coach" is due out in March, and he has uploaded a sample chapter on his blog.

This will probably be the only trading related book I buy this year, and have very high expectations for it. If it is even half as good as his last book, it won't disappoint


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 February 2009)

Already pre-ordered my professor


----------



## sails (28 February 2009)

professor_frink said:


> Afternoon folks,
> 
> Just a quick heads up for anyone interested, Brett Steenbarger's new book "The Daily Trading Coach" is due out in March, and he has uploaded a sample chapter on his blog.
> 
> This will probably be the only trading related book I buy this year, and have very high expectations for it. If it is even half as good as his last book, it won't disappoint




Thanks for the heads up, Professor.  
I also found his last book exceptionally helpful so this new one should be an interesting read.


----------



## IFocus (28 February 2009)

Thanks Prof his 1st two books are excellent looking forward to number 3


----------



## Timmy (1 March 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Prof.  
Gotta think it will be hard to top his previous book!


----------



## tech/a (1 March 2009)

What is it that you guys learnt from his books?
If it can be summed up in bullet points.


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 March 2009)

tech/a said:


> What is it that you guys learnt from his books?
> If it can be summed up in bullet points.




Find the market and application that fits your niche,

then practise the hell out of it. (with structured practise)

And push yourself to grow.

Forget the psycho babble.

Interestingly it hasn't ONE chart in it. Anyone noticed that? In my humble opinion its the best trading book I have read yet it hasn't one example how to trade.  (enhancing trader performance)


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 March 2009)

You can have a read on google books,
http://books.google.com.au/books?id...kdHgDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result

A look at the chapters, But where are my guaranteed set ups ?? :


----------



## BentRod (1 March 2009)

Must admit I haven't read any of His books but going by the responses here I think I will.

Thx all.


----------



## aohx075 (2 March 2009)

me too~


----------



## BentRod (7 March 2009)

To all that have ordered this book, any idea on the wait time?

I ordered it from booktopia , apparently there is a 3-4 week wait.

Does that sound right?


----------



## Trembling Hand (7 March 2009)

BentRod said:


> To all that have ordered this book, any idea on the wait time?
> 
> I ordered it from booktopia , apparently there is a 3-4 week wait.
> 
> Does that sound right?




Mine is on back order from Amazon. It's telling me first week in April for delivery.


----------



## BentRod (7 March 2009)

Thanks TH, I'll leave it on order then.


----------



## IFocus (7 March 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Mine is on back order from Amazon. It's telling me first week in April for delivery.




Same for me


----------



## sleepy (20 April 2009)

Im still waiting for the PDF version of this. For those who have already got/read it ... what did you think of it?

sleepy


----------



## MS+Tradesim (24 April 2009)

No feedback here yet so I'll kick off. This book has a lot to go through so I'm looking at the sections that interest me most at the moment.

One good idea I've put into play....I can't be stuffed journalling my scalps and I always review them immediately and keep mental notes but now I've implemented a code system. After each trade record in Excel, I put one or more of the following codes to which I've assigned meanings. Shouldn't be long and I will be able to make quantified changes to the decision-making process.

Reason for Trade Codes	
*G* - 	Good setup. Technically looks ok
*N* -	Seems okay. Not sure. Will try
*B*	 - Bad idea but took it anyway
*R*	- Revenge trading, doesn't matter if setup was ok, still shouldn't have entered.
*P*	- Setup ok but panic exit
*C* -	Setup ok but chased entry
*L*	- Let loss run

Surprise, surprise my single biggest loss has R and L beside it. 

"Stupid **** **** **** stock!! You won't get the best of me!"

...of course, it did.


----------



## Aussiest (25 April 2009)

MS+Tradesim said:


> Reason for Trade Codes
> 
> *N* - Seems okay. Not sure. Will try
> *B* - Bad idea but took it anyway
> ...




I am guilty of all of the above. But, i'd like to eventually turn it into 'G'!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 April 2009)

MS+Tradesim said:


> No feedback here yet so I'll kick off. This book has a lot to go through so I'm looking at the sections that interest me most at the moment.
> 
> One good idea I've put into play....I can't be stuffed journalling my scalps and I always review them immediately and keep mental notes but now I've implemented a code system. After each trade record in Excel, I put one or more of the following codes to which I've assigned meanings. Shouldn't be long and I will be able to make quantified changes to the decision-making process.
> 
> ...




Good work there. Coding results for the purposes of deriving information from past actions. Sure beats writing paragraphs. 

I have the book but yet to open it. Will review later.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 April 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> You can have a read on google books,
> http://books.google.com.au/books?id...kdHgDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=4&ct=result
> 
> A look at the chapters, But where are my guaranteed set ups ?? :




TH,

It doesn't have a *putting it all together* chapter.


----------



## Sakk (11 May 2009)

Any feedback on the book guys.

Have ordered this book and his previous one, 4 weeks till delivery.

Cheers


----------



## alex keaton (10 June 2009)

Brett Steenbarger talks on The Disciplined Investor podcast this week.

Episode 112

http://www.thedisciplinedinvestor.c...i-podcast-112-manipulating-markets-with-etfs/

The disciplined investor podcast is always a good listen.


----------

